# Bike King shop in Clinton NJ



## nismosr (Jun 27, 2007)

Any nj member ever had a custom wheel build by the shop ?


----------



## Bee-an-key (May 5, 2007)

No, but Clinton Bike Shop in downtown Clinton, see Gardner.


----------



## nismosr (Jun 27, 2007)

Bee-an-key said:


> No, but Clinton Bike Shop in downtown Clinton, see Gardner.


is that the same as njbike.com ?


----------



## AlanE (Jan 22, 2002)

njbike.com is Bike King on Rt 31 north of Clinton. I've used them occasionally for my Specialized, since they are a Spec dealer, and the owner,[REDACTED], provided excellent service. For all of my other bikes I've gone to Gardner at the Clinton Bike Shop. Gardner is an excellent mechanic, but I don't know if he does much custom wheel building. Or [REDACTED] at Bike King for that matter. I suggest that you call ahead first to see if they can provide what you are looking for.


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

For wheels, my recommendation would be Mike at Wheelfine. 

Perhaps the best wheel builds I've ever seen.


----------



## Bee-an-key (May 5, 2007)

Like most shops, the average mechanic is not building a ton of wheels like the old days. The quality of wheels from people like Mavic and Campy is outstanding. I have seen the wheels that Gardner has built for customers that have torn up Zipps, Bontrager and even Mavic. If you want something ultra light weight/exotic, Mike at Wheelfine has a collection, if you want solid, last forever see Gardner. Alan E, ask Gardner about one of his mentors in the early 80's who went from local shop, to '84 Olympics mechanic with Shimano. That is when he learned to build wheels.


----------



## Nielly (Sep 21, 2009)

robdamanii said:


> For wheels, my recommendation would be Mike at Wheelfine.
> 
> Perhaps the best wheel builds I've ever seen.


+1
I had a set built up by Mike and they have been rock solid. They haven't needed any truing even after riding Paris/Roubaix.


----------



## nismosr (Jun 27, 2007)

Great thanks, I ended up going to my lbs for the build. Maybe next time will try Mike or Gardner.


----------



## Gaven32 (Nov 1, 2012)

For all of my other bikes I have gone to Gardner at the Clinton Bicycle Store. Gardner is a great mechanic, but I don't know if he does much customized rim developing. Or [REDACTED] at Bicycle Master for that issue. I recommend that you contact forward first to see if they can offer what you are looking for.


----------



## kearnybiker (Sep 13, 2012)

+1 for great service at Clinton Bike Shop. Bike King on the other had- WOW what a douche. Extremely rude and unprofessional. I mean it got to the point that he was ignoring my questions like if he didn't hear me. A friend came in with me to the shop so he can see for himself and was in disbelief.


----------



## nismosr (Jun 27, 2007)

HighGear in Millburn laced this for me.


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

kearnybiker said:


> +1 for great service at Clinton Bike Shop. Bike King on the other had- WOW what a douche. Extremely rude and unprofessional. I mean it got to the point that he was ignoring my questions like if he didn't hear me. A friend came in with me to the shop so he can see for himself and was in disbelief.


Yeah, can't stand that shop.

On the other hand, Pure Energy Cycling in Lambertville is a great shop as well.


----------

